# Question on mounting a nose mount cylinder?



## mroct31

What do you use to mount the "foot" of the cylinder? I've seen the pin type foot mounts but the cylinder I am trying to use has just the 2 indentations on either side of the "foot" and no hole. I've been looking on Graingers website for a mount but I don't see any. What am I missing? Thanks


----------



## BuriedAlive

Can you post a pic?


----------



## mroct31

I couldn't find one that shows just the bottom but this is an example of what I'm talking about:
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/6W090


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I used a door closure bracket a couple of years ago.
The part that attaches to the door .


----------



## BuriedAlive

Will the cylinder be fixed, or will it need to follow an arc? For example, will it be pushing something straight, or will there be a "swing" action to the prop?


----------



## mroct31

Straight.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I also used a couple of zip ties for a drop down 2 years ago.


----------



## BuriedAlive

Do you have to mount at the foot. If you are pushing straight, mounting from the nose, as intended by the cylinder's design, would be better.


----------



## mroct31

I'm wanting to use it in a pop up so are you saying just place it against something and mount the nose like normal. I assume it needs to be braced or mounted against something to give it support but I've never used this type of cylinder before.


----------



## BuriedAlive

Basically. The threads at the nose of the cylinder (not to be confused with the threads on the rod) are where you would mount a bracket (different people call them different things, we call them foot brackets). You need something like this along with a nut to secure it to the cylinder (the size of the nut = the size of the thread on the cylinder).
Mount the bracket to the cylinder, mount the bracket to something sturdy and stationary and you're in business.


----------



## mroct31

Aw I see now, duh! That bracket is strong enough to hold the whole cylinder tightly so no need to brace the bottom as you would say in one that needs to pivot! Thanks


----------



## BuriedAlive

Correct, as long as its not required to pivot, you're in the clear.


----------



## uncle

Here is an example that I just saw today.

http://webpages.charter.net/jonfarmer/MIB.html


----------



## Ironman

For a nose mount cylinder you really need to make sure that whatever you're using it for requires only an absolutely straight push or pull motion. If your cylinder needs to flex a little bit for the action it will eventually bind internally or bend the piston rod. One way to avoid that would be to use a heavy strap hinge drilled to accept the thread mount and nut it in place. You can even find blank strap hinges if you have a specialty hardware outlet nearby. Look for weld hinges. They have no holes, so you can drill wherever you need. You will need to mount the cylinder pretty close to the hinge pin, otherwise it will be your cylinder that travels rather than what you are trying to move. This method is just in case you need that slight flex in the cylinder. I hope this makes sense. I use this type of mounting a lot, but I make my own pivoting hinge from plate and hard rod.


----------



## bert1913

if it's fixed i use conduit clamps


----------



## walterb

For fixed direction cylinders I have been using rubber hose with one or two screwable automotive hose clamps. Screw the clamp into wood mount with two screws, then wrap a section of hose (I use automotive radiator type hose with a 1" od) sliced lengthwise. The more violent the action the more clamps. I have a half dozen or so cylinders mounted in this manner with a zero % failure rate over three or four years. In fact my metal welded brackets on prop launchers fail more frequently. Happy haunting and welcome to pneumatics. Nothing else has the speed to scare like a good cylinder. Oh yeah, I often leave the exhaust unmuffled. I find it add to the effect. I recently switched solenoids from Mac to stc's with good results. Improved airflow and quicker launch times on less psi.


----------

